# My Brachys!



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

My babies 

Juvenile male Brachypelma klaasi










Adult female Brachypelma klaasi. Have 2 of these and another sub adult male










Gravid female Brachypelma emilia










Juvenile male Brachypelma boehmei










Mated female Brachypelma albopilosum










Mated female Brachypelma boehmei










Sub adult male Brachypelma smithi










Adult female Brachypelma smithi










Massive sub adult male smithi. He's about 7" across now and not mature!










Juvenile female smithi










Adult female Brachypelma auratum










Juvenile female auratum










Juvenile male auratum


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Juvenile female Brachypelma annitha


















Sub adult male Brachypelma annitha










Juvenile female Brachypelma baumgarteni. Also have a large spiderling of this sp.


----------



## swiss (Jun 12, 2009)

Wicked! Your smithi's & annitha's especially are B-E-A-utiful!: victory:


----------



## Jennifer23 (Oct 7, 2008)

Your Brachys are stunning


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

They are goyjuss:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

Nw scum.


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

Did i mention i love you Bex?


----------



## y2kcurran (Aug 27, 2008)

i have zero brachys, these pics r such a tease! :devil:

lol lovely pics tho, gotta get me a boehmei


----------



## shiprat (Mar 16, 2009)

stunning! so looking forward to seeing my B.bohemi sling grow!


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

lovely brachys


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

I think it's all the same spider and been photoshopped. Want to look like you have a huge collection of Brachys. Nice try but I'm on to you :crazy:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

atum said:


> I think it's all the same spider and been photoshopped. Want to look like you have a huge collection of Brachys. Nice try but I'm on to you :crazy:



:lol2: Why didn't i think of that?? It would of been a hell of a lot cheaper!!! :gasp:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Becky said:


> :lol2: Why didn't i think of that?? It would of been a hell of a lot cheaper!!! :gasp:


fess up Becky, we know you've really only got the one......:whistling2:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

And even thats a moult! :lol2:


----------

